#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 緊急！！！繁體版狼版失靈！！！

## 斯冰菊

TO  白牙老大與雪麒：

      這是非常緊急的狀況！！！本狼今天才剛進入狼版，就發現繁體版的字幾乎全是簡體字！！！ :wuffer_omg: 就算是繁體字，也是大陸用語，像「部落格」就顯示為博客。懇請兩隻偉大的管理獸，趕緊幫咱們化解這個棘爪的大問題吧！！！

                                                                               北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                    狼版10年6月13日    19:46

----------


## 雪麒

剛才在進行測試，試圖通過瀏覽器語言自動設置版面顯示語言。大概是出了點Bug…

請少安毋躁，一切都在完全的控制之中，隨時可以完全恢復。

若不想受調試影響，請在用戶控制台中設定一下語言。

----------

